# 1954 Women's Columbia with photos



## happy2spin (Sep 5, 2006)

I did say I'm a newby, right? Here are the images of the bike.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 5, 2006)

nice bike but im not sure how much it will go for, ebay most likely will be your best bet unless someone on here wants it


----------



## happy2spin (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for your advice. I really love checking out the bikes that people have, especially the from-junk-to-totally-awesome restorations. Since there are so many bike gurus in the forum, I thought it would be best to show it here first.


----------



## Miguello (Sep 6, 2006)

Very nice shape! At the risk of getting taken out back and whipped, I would buy it for parts!! My 55 needs almost everything rechromed. If I had this bike, I would only need painting.


----------



## happy2spin (Sep 6, 2006)

I saw in an earlier post that you were working on a Columbia. What's it worth to you?


----------



## revelution_resto (Feb 1, 2007)

Im interested in the bike you have hear.What would be the lowest you would go?Its a amazing bike...


----------



## TheBicycleJungle (Feb 1, 2007)

Thought you'd like to check this Columbia out.  http://www.thebicyclejungle.com/columbia19525starsupreme.html


----------

